# Bobcat Mount (Pics)



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Here's the latest cat I just finished up.
Just thought I'd share another.

Mike


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

What a great looking mount......Nice work....Mack


----------



## AADuckHunter (Oct 30, 2006)

Nice Cat !!


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks Mack!

Mike


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Great looking cat Mike.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Again another awesome job on an anima; I rarely see done very well. Looks great 

Ganzer


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Looks good.

See you this weekend.


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Sorry Freepop, I won't be able to make it this weekend. I'm moving to 
Minnesota in a few months and need to go look at some houses with the
wife. Have a good time!

Mike


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Sorry to hear that Mike.

Best of luck on the search and move.

Be sure to keep visiting us.


----------



## King Quack (Jul 16, 2003)

I thought that first pic was a reference photo of a real Cat.:lol:


----------



## Big Daddy Benelli (Dec 13, 2004)

Fantastic job!


----------



## beervo2 (May 7, 2006)

Big Daddy Benelli said:


> Fantastic job!


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

Very impressive work!!


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks to all who left positive comments!

Mike


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

That is fantastic.. I am no critic of taxidermist but if I were it would be two thumbs up and 5 stars on that one!


----------



## Ole Spike (Nov 22, 2004)

Excellent work. I thought the first pic was of a live animal!


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

That is one great looking mount. excellent work.


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

I appreciate it you guys.
Thanks.

Mike


----------



## kimmy48635 (Jan 30, 2007)

Mike,

Great job. The face is wonderful. Some people have really ruined them. They try to make them look too much like a house cat. 

Sorry to hear you are leaving the state.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

I missed these pics some how,

You are a true artist at your work, 

Good luck with your move and all.

Jeff


----------

